# Confirmed violence 24 feb 2011 alexandria



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Below are some things happening in Alexandria:

*Confirmed:*
1) Yesterday in Alexandria, several violent protests broke out in * Bahary / Gomrak area *. The thugs had knives/swords and started damaging nearby cafeterias, pastry shops, etc. They broke several windows and tents. 

2) A tram was stopped and mugged by several thugs in abou eeir line. The thugs looted everyone on the train (and those are poor people) 

3) A policeman was assaulted by three thugs but luckily a few other policemen and army folks were nearby who helped to stop the fight 

4) The girl working in the buffet at my factory told me that her sister was kidnapped (she lives in el wardian) and she is trying to find her. She left work yesterday and has yet to come back.

*Unconfirmed*
1) In Agamy there are rumors of kidnapping of little girls and rape
2) In Foad street there was a famous singer singing and celebrating the revolution which caused the entire road to be closed and stopped traffic for several hours last night
3) There are rumors of check points (unofficial tolls) in Dekhila stopping cars and taking cash to let them pass.
4) There are rumors that folks are throwing eggs onto cars to make them stop and then rob them.

There are still very few police in Alexandria.

For the one or two folks considering visiting Alexandria, please do take my recommendation and do not visit these days. I would suggest you wait a bit.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

MensEtManus said:


> Below are some things happening in Alexandria:
> 
> *Confirmed:*
> 1) Yesterday in Alexandria, several violent protests broke out in * Bahary / Gomrak area *. The thugs had knives/swords and started damaging nearby cafeterias, pastry shops, etc. They broke several windows and tents.
> ...


Usual problem, pseudorevolutionaries that use a revolution as an excuse to wreak havoc.

I have made my decision, i am going to the betting shop and putting money on this revolution becoming a complete failure.

A pity cause so many people lost their lives in it, especially youngsters.


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

Time to get the Army to do something more pro-active than sitting on their ar**s.
We all know it will take time to get re-organised, but don't you think it's time for the UN peace-keeping African and Arab members to step in to keep law and order.

After all, the UN trained Iraq and Afgan police are keeping a lid on insurgents and secular uprisings, Egypt could be an easier task. It is necessary before any attempt to call an election.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Eco-Mariner said:


> Time to get the Army to do something more pro-active than sitting on their ar**s.
> We all know it will take time to get re-organised, but don't you think it's time for the UN peace-keeping African and Arab members to step in to keep law and order.
> 
> After all, the UN trained Iraq and Afgan police are keeping a lid on insurgents and secular uprisings, Egypt could be an easier task. It is necessary before any attempt to call an election.


i think the un and the eu have other fish to fry at the moment, they haven't got a clue what to do with the hundreds of 1000s of immigrants that are likely to land on Siciliy's coast. To them Egypt probably looks like a non problem right now compared to Libya.....

The army will do f...all. Too many privileges to lose. They have only kicked out moubarak to save face. it is the same olf regime in charge but with a bit more lawlesness that there was before.....


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

If they don't start protecting the towns and its citizens, there will not be any businesses working for the Army's families to have any privileges left. 

It's not only their perks and salaries that are at stake. I'm sure they are well aware of this. I'm sorry to say, the Arab League of Nations and the African Union are powerless in these uprisings.

Who is next?
President Mugabe maybe !!!!!


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Eco-Mariner said:


> If they don't start protecting the towns and its citizens, there will not be any businesses working for the Army's families to have any privileges left.
> 
> It's not only their perks and salaries that are at stake. I'm sure they are well aware of this. I'm sorry to say, the Arab League of Nations and the African Union are powerless in these uprisings.
> 
> ...


well round here hardly any police around, at least compared to before the uprising. Is it the same in your areas?


----------



## Eco-Mariner (Jan 26, 2011)

I'm normally in Sharm and it's asleep right now. Mubarak is holding up the tourist programme as security is very high, but the Tour Operators are booking for Spring.

Hurghada is in the middle of a clean-up. That's nice because the locals value our tourists and investors. Without trade they are dead in the water. It was about time they respected our efforts. I promote and develop holiday properties from the UK and Egypt, so yes it has affected trade, hence all my comments.

Alan.


----------



## SHendra (Oct 18, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> ......
> 
> *Unconfirmed*
> 1) In Agamy there are rumors of kidnapping of little girls and rape
> ...


Wow shows I do not get out much lately! 

The last one however I can kinda confirm it. It's mainly on the dessert road, where the eggs are being thrown at cars/trucks/motorbikes etc in hope the people will stop to rob them etc. Already happen to the dude I live with when he was on his bike.. he just didn't stop he kept on going! But he also have told me the locals been telling each other if out on that road not to use the wipers if eggs are thrown or it make it harder to see and not to stop! These thieves apparantly normally place things in the road to make people stop but due to the army had to think of a different way so they don't get caught!


----------



## astraeus (Feb 26, 2011)

i used to goto Borg El Arab Airport everyday for work.. its safe but seems busy traffic coz still v.few traffic officers.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

This was in Tahrir Square, Cairo last night. 

Egypt's protest dispersed by force - Middle East - Al Jazeera English

The army (through their facebook page) have now apologised for the use of violence against protesters. Talk about carrot and stick approach...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> This was in Tahrir Square, Cairo last night.
> 
> Egypt's protest dispersed by force - Middle East - Al Jazeera English
> 
> The army (through their facebook page) have now apologised for the use of violence against protesters. Talk about carrot and stick approach...




I was awake until 5 am and I thought I heard gunfire but dismissed it as my imagination... yes it is not over by a long shot.
I would imagine the army will now come down heavily on the curfew, Thursday night saw the usual traffic jam on my street at 1 am, the army does close the 6th October bridge, no entry but you can exit but seems to let vehicles go about their business as usual as long as you are not on the bridge.


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> This was in Tahrir Square, Cairo last night.
> 
> Egypt's protest dispersed by force - Middle East - Al Jazeera English
> 
> The army (through their facebook page) have now apologised for the use of violence against protesters. Talk about carrot and stick approach...


And so it begins, most think there's going to more trouble and this time, the army may not be so friendly, every body watching and waiting.
People changing or withdrawing money, nobody depositing.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

bat said:


> And so it begins, most think there's going to more trouble and this time, the army may not be so friendly, every body watching and waiting.
> People changing or withdrawing money, nobody depositing.




I drove to Maadi on Thursday and every bank I passed had queues of people waiting to get in.. I guessed it was to withdraw and not deposit.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

- The army says there is a curfew
- The people do not respect the curfew
- The people are given a warning
- The people ignore the warning
- The people get punished
- The people scream it is not fair

Now who is being the stubborn one? Who broke the curfew? Who did not respect the current law? it was the people. I find it mind-boggling that the Army is the one apologizing. 

The people had they respected the law, they would not have been beaten up. However, since the army has listened to everything they wanted and more, it only seems obvious that the army should bend over and listen to them again....


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> - The army says there is a curfew
> - The people do not respect the curfew
> - The people are given a warning
> - The people ignore the warning
> ...


and had they respected the law, Mubarak would still be President of Egypt


----------



## bat (Dec 1, 2010)

aykalam said:


> and had they respected the law, Mubarak would still be President of Egypt


So now it's a case of picking and choosing what law to respect,and all of a sudden the army wants to implement the laws, in regard to them selves will they be doing that also.
The game continues!


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

bat said:


> So now it's a case of picking and choosing what law to respect,and all of a sudden the army wants to implement the laws, in regard to them selves will they be doing that also.
> The game continues!


exactly my point, it's far from over yet


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

The game is hilarious and ultimately you know who are the suckers who will foot the bill? ...... 
The Americans, the Europeans, etc... 


Being caught in the cross-fire of the stubbornness is starting to become quite boring. Really, I think I might have to go play wii at MS' place.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

I have spent the this last week in Sharm. I flew back to Cairo last night and met an egyptian/bulgarian lady on the plane that told me about a few acts of random violence that has taken place in Cairo during the last few days, mostly robberies and a nursery school in Piramyd road that was hyjacked and the gang were demanding 10,000 LE to release the children. 

Also, the Hard Rock Cafe in Sharm has been taken by mafia demanding money. 
I have to say that there is very little police to be seen in Cairo.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Carlos cafe in Alexandria by the sea was broken into by thugs who robbed all the customers (wallets, jewelry, etc.) It happened around 8:30pm.


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> I have spent the this last week in Sharm. I flew back to Cairo last night and met an egyptian/bulgarian lady on the plane that told me about a few acts of random violence that has taken place in Cairo during the last few days, mostly robberies and a nursery school in Piramyd road that was hyjacked and the gang were demanding 10,000 LE to release the children.
> 
> Also, the Hard Rock Cafe in Sharm has been taken by mafia demanding money.
> I have to say that there is very little police to be seen in Cairo.


i'm just watching the zamalek match on tv and there seems to be plenty of police in the stadium.

Maybe they are deliberately not partolling the streets?


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Who would want to be a police anyway? I mean the majority of Egyptians hate the police... The incident with the microbus and the policeman a few days ago in Cairo speaks widely to the current feelings of the locals...


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

MensEtManus said:


> Who would want to be a police anyway? I mean the majority of Egyptians hate the police... The incident with the microbus and the policeman a few days ago in Cairo speaks widely to the current feelings of the locals...




I missed that!! What happened?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> I missed that!! What happened?


lol where have you been? this is old news already

Egypt: Police officer shoots microbus driver in Cairo's Maadi suburb, protests erupt - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

aykalam said:


> lol where have you been? this is old news already
> 
> Egypt: Police officer shoots microbus driver in Cairo's Maadi suburb, protests erupt - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online




I have no idea how I missed it... I was in Maadi on Thursday but still didnt see anything


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

DG should also comment on this, but from my understanding it happened as follows:

incident occurred in Cairo.
- Policemen was insulted by 1 microbus driver where the driver was trying to block traffic
- Policeman got angered that the microbus was purposefully breaking the law and not caring about the policeman
- Insults were exchanged
- They both were fighting each other
- The incident was near a microbus hangout, so next thing you know several microbus drivers went to join in the fight
- The policeman used his pistol and shot the driver
- The rest of the drivers unleashed the beating of a lifetime 
- They burnt the police's private car (and I think they also burnt a police car)
- The street started chanting against the ministry of interior 

The story can be quite different. The facts are that a car was destroyed and someone was shot. The how and why are being investigated.


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

opps - aykalam to the rescue


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)




----------



## txlstewart (Jun 20, 2010)

Traffic home from school was really bad--our bus driver ended up taking an alternate route. At first I thought it was due to the traffic, but then realized later that he was staying away from the incident.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MensEtManus said:


> DG should also comment on this, but from my understanding it happened as follows:
> 
> incident occurred in Cairo.
> - Policemen was insulted by 1 microbus driver where the driver was trying to block traffic
> ...


Eye witnesses account via twitter by @yasserseif: 

Elazul: "Compiled tweets of Eyewitness ..." « Deck.ly


----------

